# dirthalle mainz?



## sickrider (12. Januar 2007)

was ist dran an dem gerücht mit der dirthalle die im zollhafen entstehen soll? weiß irgendwer genaueres?


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. Januar 2007)

jo http://mainz-skate.de/
das letzte was ich weiss ist folgendes.
Die halle soll 2 geteilt werden das heisst eine seite skater andere seite dirt, die skaterampen stehen schon. erde ist noch keine vorhanden soweit ich gehört habe sind die jetzt am überlegen ob überhaupt dirt rein soll weil die skater sich schon jetzt über den staub beschweren der entstehen würde. (man könnte die halle ja auch in der mitte mit folien abhängen oder so, aber naja die skater halt)
man darf nur fahren wenn man mitglied im verein ist.
kostet 100 pro jahr.
Biker dürfen nicht auf die rampen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regiesoer (21. Juni 2007)

Im Moment ham wir noch Beef mit dem Bauamt, dass mal wieder überall mitreden will (man siehe Abflughalle). Sobald sich da was ergibt (ich hoffe bald), findet ihr hier nen Hinweis: http://www.rollsportverein.de
Gruss, T
PS: wir ham schon Erde!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Juni 2007)

Hi 

hoffe das klappt alles, is das Bauamt denn echt immer so störrisch? trinken wohl nich genug kaffee


----------



## regiesoer (26. August 2007)

ist leider nicht alles perfekt gelaufen. aber nun haben wir licht am ende des tunnels: 3. septemberwoche sollte/müsste die genehmigung eintrudeln! werden dann jetzt bereits mit den vorbereitungen beginnen, brauchen ja noch ein paar anfahrtsrampen. kostet natürlich auch wieder ne stange geld. wer also interesse hat, im winter in mainz in der halle rumzuhüpfen, sollte sich am besten sofort anmelden! dann wirds auch bald was und wir müssen nichtmal sponsoren anbetteln!


----------



## slopestyler92 (25. November 2007)

ich war schon beim bauen dabei un bin unerlaubter weise auch schon gefahren
odwohl ich nicht angemeldet bin^^


----------

